# CONAN RPG in Los Angeles - San Fernando Valley



## Jamallo Kreen (Aug 19, 2006)

The world of Robert E. Howard's CONAN -- adventure in it in the "Conan RPG" from Mongoose Publishing,  THis may be the only game for it in the San Fernando Valley.  There are currently three openings.  Sign up NOW! E-mail jamallokreen@yahoo.com for further information!

We will either play every Sunday or on alternate Saturdays (switching off with a Forgotten Realms campaign which is currently closed to new players).

The _Conan RPG_ is based in Howard's stories, rich with sword and sorcery, and with:

1.  NO ELVES

2.  NO DWARVES

3.  NO GNOMES

4.  LOTS OF HUMANS SWINGING SWORDS AND AXES

5.  And a few surly demonic and extra-planar entities, plus their evil, sorcerous henchmen.

For SEVENTY YEARS Howard's Conan stories have been the _ne plus ultra_ of heroic "sword & sorcery" fantasy.  Now Angelenos can play in a campaign true to HOWARD'S stories, with a minimal admixture of later pastiches.

Knowledge of the Hyborian Age and of the Conan stories is helpful, but not required.  Knowledge of the Ahn-uld Schwarznazi "Conan" movies is somewhat helpful -- they certainly show the attitudes of Hyborian Age adventurers well!

E-mail  jamallokreen@yahoo.com for further information!


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Dec 8, 2006)

*One opening -- player moving out of state*

One of our regular players is moving out of state, so there is one opening for a player now.


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (Dec 15, 2006)

*pmub*

We've acquired a new player, but there's now room for yet another new player, thanks to apartment cleaning.


----------



## Jamallo Kreen (May 2, 2007)

*pmub*

Our player in Oregon is staying up there for a while after some surgery, so we still have an opening.


----------

